# January's Photo Contest-Cutest Puppy



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is Madison's Submission for the cutest puppy contest (when she was a puppy)


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is Denali at 5 weeks old...this is one of our favorite pictures.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's Katie's picture....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Geez. This is a tough contest. It will be impossible to pick one winner. Any of these pups could make an entire calendar. 

That little Abbie...she was quite a digger as a pup, wasn't she?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Geez. This is a tough contest. It will be impossible to pick one winner. Any of these pups could make an entire calendar.
> 
> That little Abbie...she was quite a digger as a pup, wasn't she?


Oh she still is ... mind you with *NO REMORSE WHAT SO EVER.*...:uhoh: :uhoh: I have a real hard time staying mad at her......


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Rosie sleeping as a pup......


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is our submission for Lila's picture:










Rick, here is also an original of this picture (full size):
http://goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/4502lilka-IMG_4082.JPG

Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Here is our submission for Lila's picture...


Oh....she's so cute....

And you're not waiting 'til the last minute this time around? :lol:

Now don't forget the calendar pictures......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"Who wants a kiss?" :


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

*Maple's picture*

Maple at 4 months after a swim in the pool!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I have a real hard time staying mad at her......


I totally understand what you mean. Katie has the cutest expressions.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought I'd get in on the action this month. Here's our pup after her first swim.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think this one is going to be very hard lol. How can we pick one puppy over another... PUPPPIIIESS!!!!  *sorry, just excited!*


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Ripley at Perry Creek, Feb 06.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is my submission for the cutest puppy portion. this is Carson on Halloween...the day we brought him home. 



Rick: I'll email you the original.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*Bella*

Bella 8 weeks old...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie......


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

This is one of my favorate pictures. I call it "Marley the Rug".


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok. We're in. Here's Quiz as a puppy:










-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's Tom at 7 weeks old


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's Macgyver at 7 weeks old.







I can't get the picture on here full size....must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Brittany said:


> Here's Macgyver at 7 weeks old.
> View attachment 2916


I love your pups name!! My inlaws have a 8 mo old Golden named MacGyver.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

wow this contest will be hard to pick a winner, they're all so darn cute! puppies, puppies, puppies!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I love puppies !!! I wish everyone that has entered good-luck. I love all the pictures I have seen so far


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Booker said:


> wow this contest will be hard to pick a winner, they're all so darn cute! puppies, puppies, puppies!


I know. I don't think mine stands a chance with all these cute puppy pics.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I know. I don't think mine stands a chance with all these cute puppy pics.


Hey never say never. I find it fun and if Katie doesnt win thats ok. Theres more months and more pictures


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Hey never say never. I find it fun and if Katie doesnt win thats ok. Theres more months and more pictures


Exactly what I think. A puppy is a puppy and if Carson doesn't win that's ok with me. It just means i'll have to find a cuter picture for next time.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah, geesh! This month is going to be tough. There are lots of winners here. What golden puppy doesn't just make you say, "ahhh! how sweet!" 

Here's Zulu as a puppy... my fav because of his smile. Unfortunately, most of Boone's pictures at that age are a game of identify-that-blonde-blur! :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's an adorable pic of Zulu!!! I love how you can read the name tag.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rick, I want to submit this picture. It is Dixie and a pup from her first litter.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*Too hard to choose, I vote for them all!*


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> Rick, I want to submit this picture. It is Dixie and a pup from her first litter.


OMG that is ausome....what puppy is that


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Banner said:


> *Too hard to choose, I vote for them all!*


Thats an ausome picture you did.  Amazing


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> OMG that is ausome....what puppy is that


It is a pup from Dixie and Jakes first litter. Not sure which one. But a brother or sister to Katie


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Well its very very adorable


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Banner, I love the puppy collage! Is it possible to declare that the winner, so we don't have to pick just one? lol

Here's my submission - my favorite photo of Bailey:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I know it is not a mud dog contest--but this pic is one of my favs and I think most of you have seen this one--yes I know it almost does not look like a dog.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> Banner, I love the puppy collage! Is it possible to declare that the winner, so we don't have to pick just one? lol
> 
> Here's my submission - my favorite photo of Bailey:


Gldiebr,

That's a beautiful picture of Bailey. As the contest comes to an end I'll re-make the collage and include the puppies that aren't currently in it (Bailey and njb's "mud puppy" have to be included) . I'll make it in 600x800 and 1024x768 so anyone that wants to can download it as a desktop wallpaper. 

I think your right so many great photos of some very beautiful pups. They are all winners in my book!!!

Dan


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Njb that picture is priceless! Talk about a mud bath...lol that's great.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have heard of the use of mud is a beauty treatment....lol

Maybe that is what she was trying to do?


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

njb said:


> I have heard of the use of mud is a beauty treatment....lol
> 
> Maybe that is what she was trying to do?


My thoughts exactly! And they let us think it's the baths we give em' while all along it's the mud that makes they're coats so beautiful!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I love the puppy collage. I hope you will include Rosie in the final collage

The mud puppy is priceless. I think most of us have been there


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

FranH said:


> I love the puppy collage. I hope you will include Rosie in the final collage
> 
> The mud puppy is priceless. I think most of us have been there


Fran,

I downloaded her picture and it should have been in this one. I'm sorry, I don't know how I missed her she's adorable with her big pink bone. She will for sure make the final collage. 

Dan


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks Banner!

Rick made a wallpaper a few months ago. I use it on my laptop and desktop as my screen saver


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's one of Rocky's puppy pics.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's one of Parker...the copy of the one that I was wanting to submit was a printout off a computer and is really bad quality.  This one is from the same day...


----------



## Mrs_BM2 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Shelbys Entry!*

Our favorite picture of Shelby


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is my entry......Sam in the sandbox!


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

Boy, am I glad not to be the judge of this one! 
All pics are priceless!!! 

Here is our contribution...
and yes, that is a leaf stuck to my nose...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Momo said:


> Boy, am I glad not to be the judge of this one!


Oh...but you are..... All members get to vote...


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

:uhoh: 
I`d have to do it with my eyes closed then...


----------



## Alexandre (Jan 6, 2007)

Muddy's photo!

Not much snow in Brazil tho!


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Potatolover's entry!
She's a precious pup of the dog of my uncle's neighbour


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

OMGosh... the "Molly as a Rug" pic is the funniest/cutest thing I have EVER seen!!!!!!!!

They're all adorable, though!!! And the collage is a great idea! 

Since Comet is just a baby and I've only had him for a few weeks, ALL of my pics of him are "puppy pics!" I'll have to try to find my fave one to post!


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, here's my fave pic of Comet so far (even though half of his nose is buried!). I took this one just last night at the beach!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I can't stand how cute every single one of these puppies are! I'll throw in one of Augie....


----------



## anastazija (Jan 14, 2007)

This is Aron when he was 4 m.


----------

